# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Pat McGeehan (U.S. Senate, R-WV)

## malkusm

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Pat McGeehan
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate, West Virginia
*Website:* http://www.mcgeehan2014.com/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: West Virginia
District: N/A
Incumbent: Jay Rockefeller (D-WV) - Will not seek re-election.
Other Primary Candidates: Shelley Moore Capito, Rick LeMasters, Scott Regan, Edwin Vanover
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: Sheirl Fletcher (D), Natalie Tennant (D), David Wamsley (D), Phil Hudok (C), Martin Staunton (I)
Cook PVI: R+13 (Solid Republican)
Relevant poll numbers: http://images.politico.com/global/20...tvirginia.html
Capito 77%
McGeehan 7%
Undecided 16%
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points:

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## malkusm

For reference: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...U-S-Senate-WV)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Pat has street cred, so to speak. Here is a long article:

http://www.campaignforliberty.org/me...us-charleston/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

RLC Endorses McGeehan for US Senate.




> RLC Endorses McGeehan for US Senate
> 
> Washington, DC – Former West Virginia House of Delegates Rep Pat McGeehan has won the endorsement of the Republican Liberty Caucus (RLC) National Committee in his GOP primary for United States Senate from West Virginia.
> 
> “Pat McGeehan has shown leadership skills badly needed in the Senate,” said RLC National Chair Matt Nye. "Receiving the Republican Liberty Caucus endorsement is a testament to his commitment to the principles of individual liberty, limited government, and free enterprise.”
> 
> The West Virginia RLC Charter voted unanimously last week to recommend McGeehan be endorsed. RLC bylaws require that federal office endorsements be made by the National Committee upon recommendation of the state charter. The state charters may endorse state legislative and gubernatorial candidates without input from the national organization.
> 
> “I am very pleased that the RLC National Board saw in Pat McGeehan qualities which we in the West Virginia Charter have known for years. He is a great Republican candidate and will serve as an excellent Senator,” said Atlantic Region Director and West Virginia RLC Secretary Stephanie Butcher.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Senate Conservatives Fund says that they will *not* support Capito. Pat McGeehan is the only other candidate they are tracking at this point:

http://www.senateconservatives.com/site/races/2014/wv

http://www.senateconservatives.com/s...y-moore-capito

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This race just pisses me off. Clearly, the primary winner will storm through the general into the Senate but by looking at Pat's website, he's not getting around and speaking like Brannon is. I mean, hitting up every GOP local and county group, every tea party outfit for starters. Then, after having amassed a solid volunteer squad w/ donations rolling in, do parades, canvassing, sign waves/postings to keep driving name rec. He could easily get all the conservative/libertarian PAC money and take this evil broad to pound town.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

